# Favorite Pic's



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

every other sub forum has one so 
i thought we needed one to 

there's the first pic up 
an L3 ghost mantis 










enter your favorite pictures 
and not that the invert people need telling but keep it friendly : victory:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Female D. Diadema 
love this picture it's my computer background.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

DJ Gee said:


> image
> Female D. Diadema
> love this picture it's my computer background.


looking good mate :2thumb:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

My Miranda I love her:blush:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

The best one I still have is this, P. fasciata sling...


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Love the miranda shot mate


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Love the miranda shot mate



Cheers mate I took it with my phone:gasp:


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

The only pic i can find atm that isnt seriously blurred of my first and fav T my B. albopilosum


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

My new Red Chilli Rose, I'm so in love with her. :flrt:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Juve Avicularia sp 'peru purple' cleaning its tosies :flrt:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

A.seemanni


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

daftlassieEmma said:


> A.seemanni
> 
> image



Nice:2thumb:


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

*my fav*

Eddie (G Pulcheripes)









Alex (A Seemani)









Martha (E Campestratus)









Cocoa (G Alticeps)









My favourite girls
To be honest i could be here all day hehe: victory:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

^^^ i love this little guy, he is amazing (but very very very defencive)... after all, what more could you expect from a Hysterocrates SP "cameroon" (H.gigas)
*
Warning:

*just because im *stupid* enough to do this, and handle a T like this, does *not* mean you should, so *DONT* :whip:, for that matter *DONT* handle any spider, its a dumb idea, this was him running onto my hand, and i thought what the hell, and he wouldnt budge for a good 5 mins, but, he did throw up a few thret displays on my hand, and *did strike* once, and did not bite, but was a *warning*, I got *lucky* there. i dont fling any spider, never have, and always kept calm, even in cases of were iv been bit... never have and never will fling any spider of my hand, *MY STUPIDITY NOT THERES*.










Also want to add this little guy, A Grammostola SP "North" MM (Not Grammostola porteri/rosea NCF). He was an amazing tarantula, and full of personality, to the point if i told you, you wouldnt belive. I was so so so unberlievably gutted when he passed away, i vertially took a week of work for it :blush:, All my spiders that have passd are, burried in my garden, in there own area. With a plak to commemorate them all ?!? <<< sounds abit OTT, but, they are my first love :Na_Na_Na_Na: R.I.P mate, love you always,


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

My P. Irminia lovely:flrt:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

A few of mine.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Biffy said:


> My P. Irminia lovely:flrt:
> image


Just incredible :no1:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Whoa to all of the above the pictures are awsome :2thumb:
lovely looking T's 

anyone got any hardwiki pic's ?

Ty


----------



## ZZfan (Feb 22, 2010)

A versi, the day I got her.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ZZfan said:


> A versi, the day I got her.
> 
> image


aww with her blueness :flrt:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

My smithi girl;










Something a little bit different, an adult 1.1 pair of Heterometrus swammerdami (largest scorpion spp. recorded to date) 



















-P


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

An old favourite of mine. I'll upload a couple more when i get home from work later as the computers here are running like crap.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

*A couple of my faves*

AF P.rufilata










AF H.maculata (Dinner time)










P.metalica








​


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

My first pic of my GTM with my sexy new camera 



Slightly blurred but my Female G Rosea, my first spidey, still trying to get her to eat after a few months of getting her 



My Congo green munching away 

Will be taking loads more pics once i get a macro lens + decent flash


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Keep them coming up Guys 
there looking awsome : victory:

Ty


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Naughty Mrs T the Rosea not wanting to move house


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Naughty Mrs T the Rosea not wanting to move house
> 
> image


 
god damn she's got some fang's on her :gasp:
stunning aswell :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

*Too many to choose from*

Grammostola grossa










Grammostola mollicoma AF










Grammostola mollicoma juvi male










GBB










Grammostola pulchra juvi male










P.ornata










C.fimbriatus


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Grammostola grossa
> 
> image
> 
> ...


:2thumb: lovely T's 

I'm really liking Green Bottle Blues ATM 

Ty


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> :2thumb: lovely T's
> 
> I'm really liking Green Bottle Blues ATM
> 
> Ty


Mine moulted soon after than pic and never did more than one strand of webbing till he matured lmao


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Mine moulted soon after than pic and never did more than one strand of webbing till he matured lmao


at first i didn't like T's that web 
but i've fallen in love with a "avicularia avicularia" in my local pet shop 
stunning little ball of fluff lol
and i love the way GBB + OBT's web up it's amazing 
Ty


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

A.chalcodes (maybe)










Is this thread about fav tarantula pictures or fav tarantulas :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Here some of my other inverts. :flrt:

Baby red legged millipede, I love their little faces. :flrt:









My male A. gigas that sadly died.  


















One of my adult leaf insects


----------



## scottp_15 (Aug 2, 2009)

My favourite picture...A. Versicolor trying to give me what I think was a hug :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Btw sorry about the MAHOOSIVE pic


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

DannyB said:


> A.chalcodes (maybe)
> 
> image
> 
> Is this thread about fav tarantula pictures or fav tarantulas :lol2:


 
A fine tarantuls you have yourself there Danny, can't beat the good old chalcodes;.. one of my all time favorites
-P


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

DannyB said:


> A.chalcodes (maybe)
> 
> image
> 
> Is this thread about fav tarantula pictures or fav tarantulas :lol2:


favorite invert pic's just the majority is T's



vivalabam said:


> Here some of my other inverts. :flrt:
> 
> Baby red legged millipede, I love their little faces. :flrt:
> image
> ...


aww sorry for you loss he was a big pede :gasp:
leaf insects are pretty cool looking 



scottp_15 said:


> My favourite picture...A. Versicolor trying to give me what I think was a hug :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Btw sorry about the MAHOOSIVE pic
> 
> image


don't worry about the huge pic 
lovley looking T by the way 
it's strange how there blue as slings but change to a darker coulor when older :hmm:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> A fine tarantuls you have yourself there Danny, can't beat the good old chalcodes;.. one of my all time favorites
> -P


She is gorgeous, such a poser to. I wanted a boehmei, untill i saw these guys. Im gonna get some more Apho's, there a beautiful genus, was hoping to see them in the wild, but sadly plans have changed as she turned into an idiot :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> aww sorry for you loss he was a big pede :gasp:
> leaf insects are pretty cool looking  :


It's ok, I think he was old, or couldn't adapt to living in captivity, he was a big boy, I've got some females that are bigger, they are just always laying eggs so I never catch them to take a picture. :lol2:

Yeah they are now they have their wings, the male one looked weird. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> It's ok, I think he was old, or couldn't adapt to living in captivity, *he was a big boy*, *I've got some females that are bigger*, they are just always laying eggs so I never catch them to take a picture. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah they are now they have their wings, the male one looked weird. :2thumb:


what type are they ?

can they fly well 
it would be quite scary to have one of those dive bomb your face :gasp:

Ty


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> what type are they ?
> 
> can they fly well
> it would be quite scary to have one of those dive bomb your face :gasp:
> ...


It's on my sig, well what I think they are, there's so many types and they look the same, that's what I was told anyway.  

They can't fly at all, well I don't think so.  

Yeah they are pretty big.  Heavy too. :lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

A.chalcodes









A. sp. "Paysoni"









A. sp "unknown"









-P


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> It's on my sig, well what I think they are, there's so many types and they look the same, that's what I was told anyway.
> 
> *They can't fly at all, well I don't think so.  *
> 
> *Yeah they are pretty big.  Heavy too.* :lol2:


i bet there pretty interesting to watch 
do you have any reptiles or is it just inverts ?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> A.chalcodes
> image
> 
> A. sp. "Paysoni"
> ...


Nice ones mate 

liking the A.sp "unknown"


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> i bet there pretty interesting to watch
> do you have any reptiles or is it just inverts ?


Actually they are dead boring. :lol2: They hardly ever move, just produce a lot of eggs. :blush:
No I don't I've only got inverts. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> *Actually they are dead boring*. :lol2: They hardly ever move, just produce a lot of eggs. :blush:
> No I don't I've only got inverts. :lol2:


Oh lol 

thats cool i've sort of got a mix going to 
snakes, lizards, inverts, fish and furrys :lolsign:


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

enjoying these!

this is my favourite pic of mine - not the world's most exciting spider or best pic, but I love the colour he had when he came out of his last moult:


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

if you like invert photos, this guy is my idol:
[URL]http://www.flickr.com/photos/opoterser/
[/URL]


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ducks said:


> if you like invert photos, this guy is my idol:
> [URL]http://www.flickr.com/photos/opoterser/
> [/URL]


Whoa there amazing :gasp:



ducks said:


> enjoying these!
> 
> this is my favourite pic of mine - not the world's most exciting spider or best pic, but I love the colour he had when he came out of his last moult:
> 
> image


thats a lovely T
haha look at it's fluffiness :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> thats a lovely T
> haha look at it's fluffiness :lol2:


Shame the slings take ages to develop any fluffiness. Oh well i still mated my girl


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Shame the slings take ages to develop any fluffiness. Oh well i still mated my girl


aww thats a shame but them they get older they look Awsome !
do you breed alot of T's


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> aww thats a shame but them they get older they look Awsome !
> do you breed alot of T's


A few every so often depends if i can get the males lol.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> A few every so often depends if i can get the males lol.


Ahh cool 
Were do you buy your T's ?
and is Metamorphisis a good shop ?


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

TBH I was spoilt for choice so a couple of favs..
Bonnetina Rudloffi Sling (altogether now, ahhhhh)








A.Versi-My pretty Lady








My Old Girl (13 now) & my special lady....








B.Vagans-nasty little so & so, will jump to get to you, be warned.








P.Machala - another aggressive little so & so for it's size and age, even attacks water when filling bowl.








Curly - the friendly little chap.








Bought as E.pulcherrimaklassi but am not 100% convinced.








and finally - if only that locust knew wot was coming  (& because my big girl deserves 2 slots )








Thanks for looking x


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

peterparker said:


> TBH I was spoilt for choice so a couple of favs..
> Bonnetina Rudloffi Sling (altogether now, ahhhhh)
> image
> A.Versi-My pretty Lady
> ...


Wow....Just Wow :notworthy:


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

oops, forgot these two! non "pets", though the flytrap is a bit of a pet. I've got a load I took at the butterfly farm in stratford, but that seems like cheating...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ducks said:


> oops, forgot these two! non "pets", though the flytrap is a bit of a pet. I've got a load I took at the butterfly farm in stratford, but that seems like cheating...
> 
> image
> 
> image


Munchings a harvest man :lol2:

the butterfly pic is awsome mate : victory:


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Wow....Just Wow :notworthy:


Cheers bud, I almost forgot these little darlings!

African Green Congo 1st = 4th instar and 2nd = 5th instar
L4








L5








My Mates African Green - that went brown!








My Mio








my adult Indian Flower








My Ghost 1st=2nd instar 2nd=5th instar
L2








L5


















Right that's it for now, got loads more but be here all night at this rate :lol2:


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

oooooh, love the mantises!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

My favourite non pet picture, proud of the picture










And just because his face is SO cute. It looks like he's hiding


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

*Swwet*



forever_20one said:


> My favourite non pet picture, proud of the picture
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Haa check out the eyebrows, funky dude :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Ahh cool
> Were do you buy your T's ?
> and is Metamorphisis a good shop ?


Grahams a fab guy. Also use Martin Goss. Tend to buy privately tho


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Grahams a fab guy. Also use Martin Goss. Tend to buy privately tho


i contacted martin goss about what was happening with my beetles he seem very interested 
but upon talking to a mate apparently martins 14 ?? :roll:

my dad's very good mates with trevor smith
grahams brother we've contacted him and awaiting a time to come over and chat and buy stuff 

i'm always a bit wary of buying off the classifeds on here as i brought 2 carpet pythons which turned out to be the wrong sex:whip:
but there lovely so still have them there coastals aswell not the 75% jungle 25% diamond they were supposed to be but what can you do 
Ty


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> i contacted martin goss about what was happening with my beetles he seem very interested
> but upon talking to a mate apparently martins 14 ?? :roll:
> 
> my dad's very good mates with trevor smith
> ...


Martin is 14 what lol. Hes a lot older than that lol. Im sure he would appreciate the compliments tho. We have used martin goss for years and never had a problem.

I tend to buy from people i know or people my friends have brought from.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> *Martin is 14 what lol. Hes a lot older than that* lol. Im sure he would appreciate the compliments tho. We have used martin goss for years and never had a problem.
> 
> I tend to buy from people i know or people my friends have brought from.


this is what i thought :lol2:
i think this would be better way of doing it than on the classifeds here THB 



Hetrometrus spinifer XD









And a fancy black UV shot ( only used for the purposes of this Photo )


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> My favourite non pet picture, proud of the picture
> 
> image


nice! I love jumping spiders, there's one on my desktop right now...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's a few of mine. Sadly a lot of the stuff i've kept i've not really had many pics of due to not owning a decent camera! So it's been a case of phone cam pics or a borrowed camera! But here's a few of my favs....


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

1) P.lurgardi
2) H.lividum
3) GBB
4) H.albostriata


----------



## aussiesk8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Valentine the Aphonopelma sp. "New River"










Dozer purchased as Brachypelma vagans but im not so sure about that, suggestions?










Aus


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> imageHere's a few of mine. Sadly a lot of the stuff i've kept i've not really had many pics of due to not owning a decent camera! So it's been a case of phone cam pics or a borrowed camera! But here's a few of my favs....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Whoa nice collection mate is the 1st a false widow 
And the 2nd a funnle web Spp?



TCBT said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Stunning mate :2thumb:



aussiesk8 said:


> Valentine the Aphonopelma sp. "New River"
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Nice ones mate : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Whoa nice collection mate is the 1st a false widow
> And the 2nd a funnle web Spp?


It's a widow but it wasn't false. And the funnel web was a Macrothele gigas (Giant Japanese funnel web)


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

*@Peter Parker*

Peter Parker, what lens did you use for those? they're stunning shots :notworthy:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Not overly brilliant shots but here some more :2thumb:


































You can't see Me








:lol2:


Squidgy R.I.P


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

a few of my big softies


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sericopelma Rubronitens giving me the evil eye!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...





Skyline65 said:


> Sericopelma Rubronitens giving me the evil eye!
> image
> image


:flrt:
there all awsome XD


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> Peter Parker, what lens did you use for those? they're stunning shots :notworthy:


Hiya mate, it's a Nikon D40 with standard 18-55mm lens, iso 200, f11, 1/8 flash. that's what I love about this camera you can drop flash strength from full to 1/32.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

My lovely girl


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

becky89 said:


> My lovely girl
> 
> image


chaco gold knee ?

She's a stunner :flrt:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

A. junodi ??


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Biggys said:


> chaco gold knee ?
> 
> She's a stunner :flrt:


Hehe thank you  She's Augacephalous ezendami, don't really see many on the forum.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> A. junodi ??


She was bought as that, but a couple of people have confirmed her as A.ezendami now lol.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

becky89 said:


> Hehe thank you  She's Augacephalous ezendami, don't really see many on the forum.


 
I was close! lovely specimen
-P


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> I was close! lovely specimen
> -P


Thankies  For a brown spider she is lovely lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

becky89 said:


> Hehe thank you  She's *Augacephalous ezendami*, don't really see many on the forum.


Sorry i'm a Bit of a Tard when it come's to T's whats the sommon name ?


Paul c 1 said:


> A. junodi ??





becky89 said:


> She was bought as that, but a couple of people have confirmed her as A.ezendami now lol.





Paul c 1 said:


> I was close! lovely specimen
> -P


If paul got it wrong i had no chance :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Not an invert but he does like inverts lol :


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Not an invert but he does like inverts lol :
> 
> image


 
bless him, he's a little cracker!
-P


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> bless him, he's a little cracker!
> -P


Pain in the butt more like


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Not an invert but he does like inverts lol :
> 
> image


Aww 
it dosn't matter that it's a skunk 
there so awsome that they can be put in any section XD
( and racoons )


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Pain in the butt more like


haha.... Still very cute though
-P


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Not an invert but he does like inverts lol :
> 
> image


Awww he's gorgeous. :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Aww
> it dosn't matter that it's a skunk
> there so awsome that they can be put in any section XD
> ( and racoons )


They are pretty funny critters. Will never get a **** lol



Paul c 1 said:


> haha.... Still very cute though
> -P





vivalabam said:


> Awww he's gorgeous. :flrt:


You will give him a complex. He already knows that no matter how much trouble he causes he gets away with it lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> They are pretty funny critters. *Will never get a **** lol*


Why ?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Why ?


Because they are insane lol. They make skunks look easy lmao


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Because they are insane lol. They make skunks look easy lmao


oh fair enough 

i was seriously considering getting one but after a 5 page convo i decided i wasn't ready yet 

but someday i will be


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> oh fair enough
> 
> i was seriously considering getting one but after a 5 page convo i decided i wasn't ready yet
> 
> but someday i will be


Lol i wont have one because i have kids and a skunk who dont really like other animals lol


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Sorry i'm a Bit of a Tard when it come's to T's whats the sommon name ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the common name is Mozambique Golden Baboon, but I'm not 100% sure lol.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

becky89 said:


> I think the common name is Mozambique Golden Baboon, but I'm not 100% sure lol.


yeah something along them lines....
-P


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL! I read Selinas post saying she'll never get a ****, I was like... What? Can we still call people that? 

Then I read it again and was like... Oh raccoon. :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I read Selinas post saying she'll never get a ****, I was like... What? Can we still call people that?
> 
> Then I read it again and was like... Oh raccoon. :whistling2:


SIG Quote :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Nice one's mate 
loveing that last one :mf_dribble:


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

becky89 said:


> My lovely girl
> 
> image


:notworthy: WOW gorgeous WOW:notworthy: 
Fantastic looking T, going on my list of wanted suspects


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

becky89 said:


> I think the common name is Mozambique Golden Baboon, but I'm not 100% sure lol.


So 
PBSBT

*P*retty
*B*ut 
*S*cary
*B*itey 
*T*hing

joking aside she's a stunning T : victory:

:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> SIG Quote :2thumb:


:lol2: Awesome.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

M.balfouri sling. 


Yes, Some of you may say its a over-priced grey thing which only burrows. But in my opinion, they are immense tarantula's! And at this size i can already see the slight colouration. :no1:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

peterparker said:


> Hiya mate, it's a Nikon D40 with standard 18-55mm lens, iso 200, f11, 1/8 flash. that's what I love about this camera you can drop flash strength from full to 1/32.


I have one of those lenses :2thumb:

Thanks for that, I shall get playing with mine. From the quality of the images I assumed you'd used a top of the range prime macro lens!


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Doesn't have to be invert pictures does it?

If not, here's our old Dog, passed away 18 months ago. Not an invert but he did scoff a fair few :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

empirecook said:


> image
> image
> 
> 
> ...


it's a nice lookig T :2thumb:



Corsetts said:


> Doesn't have to be invert pictures does it?
> 
> If not, here's our old Dog, passed away 18 months ago. Not an invert but he did scoff a fair few :lol2:
> 
> image


Sorry for your loss 
She's a stunning Dog :2thumb:
Ty


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Keep Them Coming Up : victory:


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

I wish I had a top of range, I always use it in manual and play with the settings, white balance etc can make a huge difference, they are in Raw/Basic format, iso200, flash comp 0.0, auto focus off, auto iso off, Auto exp off, flash between 1/8-1/32 (when doing inverts etc I wind it up to full power for usual distance shots), shutter speed 160, f7-f20 (depending on distance from subject), white balance = fluoresent -1, these are the basic starting settings I always go for and tweak the appeture and flash strength to suit, I'm no expert but do enjoy snapping away so not saying these are perfect but they work for me, hopefully they'll work for you to mate.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

peterparker said:


> I wish I had a top of range, I always use it in manual and play with the settings, white balance etc can make a huge difference, they are in Raw/Basic format, iso200, flash comp 0.0, auto focus off, auto iso off, Auto exp off, flash between 1/8-1/32 (when doing inverts etc I wind it up to full power for usual distance shots), shutter speed 160, f7-f20 (depending on distance from subject), white balance = fluoresent -1, these are the basic starting settings I always go for and tweak the appeture and flash strength to suit, I'm no expert but do enjoy snapping away so not saying these are perfect but they work for me, hopefully they'll work for you to mate.


I'll give that a go, many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> I'll give that a go, many thanks :2thumb:


i need to get a better len's for my G11


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Whoa you've got some nice ones :2thumb:

is that a King baboon ?


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

peterparker said:


> :notworthy: WOW gorgeous WOW:notworthy:
> Fantastic looking T, going on my list of wanted suspects


Hehe thank you  Defo need to get yourself one! TSS have them every now and then (or a similar species I think lol).




Biggys said:


> So
> PBSBT
> 
> *P*retty
> ...


:lol2: She's not actually that bad! More scared of the 1cm OBT than her lool.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

becky89 said:


> Hehe thank you  Defo need to get yourself one! TSS have them every now and then (or a similar species I think lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a T's with an attitude problem :gasp:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
That is one of the best pics of G.pulchripes I think i've seen so far, she is huge!
-P


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Either you've got very small hands, or that's a huge chaco!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Whoa you've got some nice ones :2thumb:
> 
> is that a King baboon ?


yep!



Paul c 1 said:


> That is one of the best pics of G.pulchripes I think i've seen so far, she is huge!
> -P


cheers, she is not as massive as she looks in that pic, it's a perspective thing. She's probably about 6.5".


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> *yep!*
> 
> 
> 
> cheers, she is not as massive as she looks in that pic, it's a perspective thing. She's probably about 6.5".


I guessed that by the huge fangs aiming at you :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> I guessed that by the huge fangs aiming at you :lol2:


They are beautiful. :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> They are beautiful. :flrt:


They are when they're out, but sadly it's a hider of the highest order...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> They are when they're out, but sadly it's a hider of the highest order...


Yeah I know, but I still love them. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> They are when they're out, but sadly it's a hider of the highest order...


yeah, she was only out because she'd dug so much that her burrow had caved in on her!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine used to come out like once a month for some reason. I think i've seen more comets than i did her :/ 

But when she was out she used to display if she knew i was there, with fangs showing and a gorgeous hissing noise...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Weird you say that, I'm sure my Chilli rose knows I'm here, she walks about then when I look at her she goes back in her flower pot, every time. :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Another of my favourites. B.albopilosum nymphs snuggling :flrt::flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Another of my favourites. B.albopilosum nymphs snuggling :flrt::flrt:
> 
> image


Aww little slings


----------



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

My Fav's

Not the best pic in the world, but the only one I took of a remarkable creature!

solifuge sp by Coolsox, on Flickr

Orthochirus

Orthochirus scrobiculosus Scorpion by Coolsox, on Flickr

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Coolsox, on Flickr

Brachypelma boehmei

Brachypelma boehmei by Coolsox, on Flickr

Rhomodera basilis

Rhombodera basilis by Coolsox, on Flickr


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Coolsox said:


> My Fav's
> 
> Not the best pic in the world, but the only one I took of a remarkable creature!
> [URL="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/197/470256335_f7ed895296.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ...


Whoa that scorps is awsome looking 
the others are stunning as well :2thumb:

Ty,


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

:gasp:

have i drain the Invert's section of Pic's anyone got anymore 
Get them up :2thumb:

Ty,


----------



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Whoa that scorps is awsome looking
> the others are stunning as well :2thumb:
> 
> Ty,


I've always liked that picture. It was taken with a really cheap close up lens that I bought off Ebay.

What the picture doesn't reveal is any sense of what size the scorpion is.
This picture (below) should give you some idea of scale. This is an ADULT.










I had 2 and they cost me a pretty penny but where by far the best scorpions I have EVER owned.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Coolsox said:


> I've always liked that picture. It was taken with a really cheap close up lens that I bought off Ebay.
> 
> What the picture doesn't reveal is any sense of what size the scorpion is.
> This picture (below) should give you some idea of scale. This is an ADULT.
> ...


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
AWWW I NEED THEM 
are they on DWA ?
Ty


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Biggys said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> AWWW I NEED THEM
> are they on DWA ?
> Ty


it is a buthid scorpion so yes.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Aww it's so cute. :blush:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

butterflies feeding after a sucessful kill.......:whistling2:

we have some bad-*ss butterflies here...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> it is a buthid scorpion so yes.


Awhh man that sucks 



vivalabam said:


> Aww it's so cute. :blush:


 I know XD



HABU said:


> image
> butterflies feeding after a sucessful kill.......:whistling2:
> 
> we have some bad-*ss butterflies here...


Nice one HABU  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Coolsox said:


> My Fav's
> 
> Not the best pic in the world, but the only one I took of a remarkable creature!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolsox/470256335/image
> solifuge sp by Coolsox, on Flickr


Nice 

It's a _Rhagodidae sp_. 

I haven't managed to get these to genus yet however.


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Nice one there mate looking good :2thumb:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

cheers mate , iv just got the gbb today


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> cheers mate , iv just got the gbb today


NIce i love GBB's awsome webbing on them :mf_dribble:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

Biggys said:


> NIce i love GBB's awsome webbing on them :mf_dribble:


 yeh got a gbb an versicolor to


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> NIce i love GBB's awsome webbing on them :mf_dribble:


Not all of them mine did one strand of webbing in the time i had hime lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> yeh got a gbb an versicolor to


Wow both stunning mate 



selina20 said:


> Not all of them mine did one strand of webbing in the time i had hime lol


really? 
thats mad i always thought the were renound for webbing :hmm:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> really?
> thats mad i always thought the were renound for webbing :hmm:


Lol well mine must of been wierd. He did mature soon after i sold him tho


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Lol well mine must of been wierd. He did mature soon after i sold him tho


that's a shame it would have been nice for you to see him mature : victory:
Ty


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> that's a shame it would have been nice for you to see him mature : victory:
> Ty


Tbh im not really fussed by them. They arent really my thing lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Tbh im not really fussed by them. They arent really my thing lol


What T's are you thing ?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> What T's are you thing ?


Grammostolas, Chilobrachys and Asian aboreals that arent pokies lol. However i have a good variety lmao


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Grammostolas, Chilobrachys and Asian aboreals that arent pokies lol. However i have a good variety lmao


ahh cool sounds like you have a few


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

My two favourite pics are my Euathlus sp "Blue Femur" who is Lottie









and my Red Knee - Incy Wincy









I think Red Knees just have amazing colours and I'm so glad I got her. I haven't pictures yet of my actual favourite T's as they are the arboreal ones and I will add some soon but they are my Avic sp "Purple Peru" and my P Ornata which I can't wait to get bigger :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Blurboy said:


> My two favourite pics are my Euathlus sp "Blue Femur" who is Lottie
> image
> 
> and my Red Knee - ***Incy Wincy*
> ...


** Awsome XD

there lovley looking T's mate 
yeah sure get some pic's up when you want : victory:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

surprised how much web its done in 24 hours


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> surprised how much web its done in 24 hours image


WOW i love its stripe abdomen :2thumb:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

taken yesterday


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> taken yesterday
> 
> image
> image
> ...


 
Stop...must not....cannot..but i need one :mrgreen:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Stop...must not....cannot..but i need one :mrgreen:


 hahahaha you no you want to lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> hahahaha you no you want to lol


I do too badly but i'm not allowed T's


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

Biggys said:


> I do too badly but i'm not allowed T's


 my bros hate them to , an went nuts when i got my 1st one but now i have 4 , , twin bro was like get thay out hear now , older bro wernt realy botherd longs thay stay in my room


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> my bros hate them to , an went nuts when i got my 1st one but now i have 4 , , twin bro was like get thay out hear now , older bro wernt realy botherd longs thay stay in my room


it's my sister and dad that won't let me get one 
but he said " if you get a desert hairy scorp you not getting a *taranula"*
i agreed then mulled it over and done some research and found out funnle webs aren't T's their true spiders, now all i can say is LOOP HOLE 
now i'm getting 3 XD
Ty


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

Biggys said:


> it's my sister and dad that won't let me get one
> but he said " if you get a desert hairy scorp you not getting a *taranula"*
> i agreed then mulled it over and done some research and found out funnle webs aren't T's their true spiders, now all i can say is LOOP HOLE
> now i'm getting 3 XD
> Ty


 hahaha let us no how it goes mate


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> hahaha let us no how it goes mate


there on order so it's going good 
his face was awsome when i said it
i was like a lawyer i even printed off proof of taxomony(sp):lol2:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

Biggys said:


> there on order so it's going good
> his face was awsome when i said it
> i was like a lawyer i even printed off proof of taxomony(sp):lol2:


 haha nice one mate


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Biggys said:


> it's my sister and dad that won't let me get one
> but he said " if you get a desert hairy scorp you not getting a *taranula"*
> i agreed then mulled it over and done some research and found out funnle webs aren't T's their true spiders, now all i can say is LOOP HOLE
> now i'm getting 3 XD
> Ty


Tarantula and "True spider" are not technical terms. But even then, the funnel-webs you're talking about are not "true spiders" (well, all spiders, tarantulas included are true spiders, but you know what I mean). They're Mygalomorphs like Ts are, in common parlance "true spiders" refers to the Araneomorphae.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Tarantula and "True spider" are not technical terms. But even then, the funnel-webs you're talking about are not "true spiders" (well, all spiders, tarantulas included are true spiders, but you know what I mean). They're Mygalomorphs like Ts are, in common parlance "true spiders" refers to the Araneomorphae.


Sshh he doen't know this


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Sshh he doen't know this


They're still not tarantulas mind... though I'd be careful about getting one as from what I've heard they're a lot worse than most Ts (well, most new-worlds at least).


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> They're still not tarantulas mind... though I'd be careful about getting one as from what I've heard they're a lot worse than most Ts (well, most new-worlds at least).


yeah im aware of this mate i've spoken to reveral people about aggersion and care
thanks for your concern mate 
Ty



mayock69 said:


> image


Nice Xbox T :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

some more of mine XD









































** black light used for the perpose of the picture not always on **

Tyler,


and get some more up guys :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I love the beetle. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I love the beetle. :flrt:


Thanks 
i like them to defencive little buggers though


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha awesome.  I was going to get one but then didn't for some reason. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Haha awesome.  I was going to get one but then didn't for some reason. :lol2:


you should have their awsome 
i've got 2 of them now


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

How much did you get yours for?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> How much did you get yours for?


£8 pound each


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> £8 pound each


Wow that's pretty good, the one I was looking at was £10 on it's own or £30 for the set up. Was a bit expensive.


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a pic I just took while she was going for a walk about. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Wow that's pretty good, the one I was looking at was £10 on it's own or £30 for the set up. Was a bit expensive.


 just a little bit my set up cost more than that on it's own lol

1ft cube Exo-terra glass tank ( £25 )
ceramic buld holder and reflector ( £10 )
backing paper as i hate the exo backgrounds ( £1 )
substrate *soil and sand mix* ( £4.99 )
all brought by me and not off the guy i got the beetles from 

and the beetles ( £16 )

so in total £ 56.99 :blush:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> just a little bit my set up cost more than that on it's own lol
> 
> 1ft cube Exo-terra glass tank ( £25 )
> ceramic buld holder and reflector ( £10 )
> ...


Yeah I suppose it is quite expensive.  They were selling it in a plastic tank though and I got my one of them for like £6. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I suppose it is quite expensive.  They were selling it in a plastic tank though and I got my one of them for like £6. :whistling2:


I suppose i could have done that but i like being akward


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

freshly moulted gbb


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> freshly moulted gbb
> 
> image


Aww it moulted :flrt:

stunning mate :2thumb:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Aww it moulted :flrt:
> 
> stunning mate :2thumb:


 cheers mate


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone got anymore feel free to post them up :no1:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

My AF regalis:








Love her to bits!:flrt:


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

my af gigas:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

martin r said:


> image
> 
> my af gigas:2thumb:





pirez said:


> My AF regalis:
> image
> Love her to bits!:flrt:


Both absolutly stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

me holding my pandinus impirator 










and then an Attacus atlas


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ginna said:


> me holding my pandinus impirator
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I can't wait for my scorps to get that big :2thumb:

and that atlas moth is awsome : victory:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

A couple more of my favourites
One of my Singapore blues








And a nephilia sp








:no1:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

hears my gbb taken today relly happy with this lil guy


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Biggys said:


> I can't wait for my scorps to get that big :2thumb:
> 
> and that atlas moth is awsome : victory:


cheeers DDDDD :no1:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*Some of my favourites..*

mantids




























non-pet



















scorp










crab










beetle










livefoods


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

bothrops said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 stunning pics mate


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Biffy said:


> A couple more of my favourites
> One of my Singapore blues
> image
> And a nephilia sp
> ...



:no1: 10/10 for that nephilia sp. what a gorgeous example, going on my list :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Biffy said:


> A couple more of my favourites
> One of my Singapore blues
> image
> And a nephilia sp
> ...


Stunning mate :2thumb:



mayock69 said:


> hears my gbb taken today relly happy with this lil guy
> image
> image


STOP TEMPTING ME 



bothrops said:


> mantids
> 
> image
> 
> ...





bothrops said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


WHOA awsome pictures mate truely stunning 
P.M sent : victory:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

hahahah u no you want to


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mayock69 said:


> hahahah u no you want to


 do you rekon if i get one and bring it home saying 
" Oh look at what if found in the garden i'm going to keep it"
5 years down the line.................
"hey dad know that spider i found...well it grew" 
you think that would work 

:lol2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Biggys said:


> do you rekon if i get one and bring it home saying
> " Oh look at what if found in the garden i'm going to keep it"
> 5 years down the line.................
> "hey dad know that spider i found...well it grew"
> ...


Or just don't tell your Dad :lol2: That seems to work best for me! Then after a while I casually put a few pics on facebook and he's never bothered after lol.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

becky89 said:


> Or just don't tell your Dad :lol2: That seems to work best for me! *Then after a while I casually put a few pics on facebook* and he's never bothered after lol.


my dads not on facebook so that would be pointless lol

i think he would do his nut if i just brought one home and hid it 
i would just be better of buying one and just telling him 


:lol2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Biggys said:


> my dads not on facebook so that would be pointless lol
> 
> i think he would do his nut if i just brought one home and hid it
> i would just be better of buying one and just telling him
> ...


Aww lol. Mine always threatens to get rid of them/skin the snakes etc etc but I know he doesn't really care haha. Could always say you rescued it from somewhere and couldn't bare to let it suffer any longer :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

becky89 said:


> Aww lol. Mine always threatens to get rid of them/skin the snakes etc etc but I know he doesn't really care haha. *Could always say you rescued it from somewhere and couldn't bare to let it suffer any longer* :lol2:


Now that could work :hmm:


thank you :notworthy:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Now that could work :hmm:
> 
> 
> thank you :notworthy:


Hehe no problem lol, good luck


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

becky89 said:


> Hehe no problem lol, good luck


if i never return to RFUK you know how it when 


:lol2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Biggys said:


> if i never return to RFUK you know how it when
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: I'm sure it wont be that bad!!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

becky89 said:


> :lol2: I'm sure it wont be that bad!!


 nah it won't be i'm just messing about 

I proberly just won't get spoken to for a few weeks but thats 
fine by me as if he's not talking to me he can't asking to make 
cups of tea 

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought I would bump this up as I am bored and Would like to see some new addtions :2thumb:


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

*My Fave pic*

My Eauthlus sp. Blue pairing. Caught a drop of venom on her fang. This is 100% my fave pic i ever took!!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

tenaciousace said:


> My Eauthlus sp. Blue pairing. Caught a drop of venom on her fang. This is 100% my fave pic i ever took!!
> 
> image


 
Woah, that's mad :gasp:

that has to be one of the most awesome invert Pic's I've seen


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Woah, that's mad :gasp:
> 
> that has to be one of the most awesome invert Pic's I've seen


Thanks mate thats a bit of a compliment. I do love it glad others can see it.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

tenaciousace said:


> Thanks mate thats a bit of a compliment. I do love it glad others can see it.


It's Awesome, you should enter that in next month POTM if it fits the theme 


Do you have any pic's of jumping spiders ?


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

Jumping spiders? No mate no pics of them. They are stunning spiders tho. As for POTM maybe i will enter my pic


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

tenaciousace said:


> Jumping spiders? No mate no pics of them. They are stunning spiders tho. As for POTM maybe i will enter my pic


I like them little things 
I'm thinking about getting some at some point : victory:
and I think you should mate 



Dr3d said:


> image


Awww... :flrt:

I like the way they walk :lol2:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

This picture never fails to amaze me:








(m.balfouri)


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

empirecook said:


> This picture never fails to amaze me:
> image
> (m.balfouri)


I like that alot 

Tis an awesome picture :no1:


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

tenaciousace said:


> My Eauthlus sp. Blue pairing. Caught a drop of venom on her fang. This is 100% my fave pic i ever took!!
> 
> image


Wow, this pic is amazing! :notworthy:


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

My fave pic is of "Bones" my A/F E. murinus. Shown the pic a few times before, but any excuse to show off my lovely girlie :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Silk_Spinner said:


> My fave pic is of "Bones" my A/F E. murinus. Shown the pic a few times before, but any excuse to show off my lovely girlie :flrt:
> 
> image


Aww... :flrt:

She looks like a little skeleton :lol2:


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Aww... :flrt:
> 
> She looks like a little skeleton :lol2:


Yup, that's why I love her so. :lol2:

I find it mad that something in nature that spends most of it's life down a hole would evolve to look like that. It's crazy. They are by far my favourite Ts. :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Silk_Spinner said:


> Yup, that's why I love her so. :lol2:
> 
> I find it mad that something in nature that spends most of it's life down a hole would evolve to look like that. It's crazy. They are by far my favourite Ts. :2thumb:


Yeah it's mad, you would think something like that would be out in the open 

it's like the cobalt Blues though They are stunning but spend they're lives in a hole :devil:


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Yeah it's mad, you would think something like that would be out in the open
> 
> it's like the cobalt Blues though They are stunning but spend they're lives in a hole :devil:


Tell me about it - I have three little ones and only ever get to see the tips of their feet (if that). Pet holes :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Silk_Spinner said:


> Tell me about it - I have three little ones and only ever get to see the tips of their feet (if that). Pet holes :lol2:


Haha :lol2:


----------

